# Idle issues....



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check your rpm's idling in forward gear. The idle setting may be too low.
Memory says 650 to 700 rpm for a 2 cylinder 2 stroke.
I'd be thinking of giving the carb a complete clean and rebuild too.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

X2 on the carb cleaning, especially if it used to run fine and nothing changed.

Swamp


----------

